# Going to be entering a show... Any tips?



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm going to be entering my betta thunder in my aquarium club's bowl show. Does anyone have any tips to make his color intensify? So far, I know the banana leaf tea trick, I know separating him from females and showing him to the female right before the show, I also know about feeding him good foods, and exercising him, and putting a mirror in his bowl during the show. Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

BYO water. Just in case the tap there is different. For a bigger fish, I'd say acclimate slowly, but for a betta, just pack a bag of water. There are color enhancing foods, especially for red. They do work. The trickiest thing for shows, IMO is maintaining perfect fins. It is so easy for a fish to get a little split and that can cost him a ribbon. Most everything else, size, shape, health is not going to change in a short time. If he's in a bag for any length of time, use an "ammonia-detoxifying" conditioner and clean water when you bag him and keep him in the dark when bagged so he doesn't thrash.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

What do you get if you win?


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

be carful taking him in and out of containers so that you dont accidentaly remove any scales or rip any fins or something like that


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Did you breed him? First of all study the standards and see if he's even worth spending the money on entry fees, labor, and the money on Shipping/gas to get there.. Is he an asymmetrical HMPK. Traditional PK. HM, etc? Do you have a picture? Possibly I can give you some pointers on his form


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

shows are never "worth it" financially. They are just fun. Instead of your treasure being called "just a fish", it is seen by people who love that species and will say how nice it is.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It's a club show. I don't have to breed him, only own him for a month. He will be going in an east asian fish show. People vote for the prettiest fish there. The show is also 10 minutes from my house. He's a traditional plakat, and has pretty good finage, except that his anal isn't long enough. The club has a bunch of bowl shows. You get 5 points for first place, 3 for second, and 1 for third. If you have the most points in a certain division, you will get an award. The club makes SO much cash and can afford to give away 50-60 dollars worth in gift cards, which it does every month+ an attendance award. It's a really nice club, so I expect a gift card will be the award. You also get bragging rights!!!! Btw, it doesn't cost anything but time and the membership fee to enter him. 14 bucks get's you and your family a year long membership. This club is really awesome, and membership is really worth it, as quart bags of java moss routinely sell for under 5 dollars. I actually remember them having 6 wild type bettas going for 6 bucks. I believe they were rubras. Well, back on the subject, are there any more tips?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

this is just a local club bowl show..no entry fees or anything like that...no real prizes...most likely just a piece of paper....kind of like a diploma thing...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

There'll probably be a gift card prize.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I stole the show! (not actually, but I won by 7 points) I went up against another betta which was still small, a couple of mutant goldfish and a clown loach. At least winning it makes me feel good. Who knows, maybe it'll be an IBC show next... I will try to post pictures of him while he is at the show. Someone had a really nice camera, and he let me take some pics!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

congrats, even a small win is a win.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! I brought the female along so that he would flare, and it worked pretty well. It was interesting to hear people talking about the pretty betta over there. If people like them that much, I wonder what the price for the fry will be...


----------

